# Citra Availability



## Stocky (8/9/16)

From what I understand from a chat at the LHBS and from looking at online stores, Citra is competely sold out in Aus at the moment and for the foreseeable future. Can anyone give some info on when Citra will be available in Aus again?


----------



## Rocker1986 (8/9/16)

No idea about here but I got some from Yakima Valley hops in an order that arrived earlier this week. The shipping is a bit of a killer unless you order the max amount though. No affiliation blah blah


----------



## LAGERFRENZY (8/9/16)

Mail order from Hoppy Days Brisbane:
http://www.hoppydaysbrewingsupplies.com.au/product-category/hops/us-hops/

or from Craftbrewer Brisbane (limited supplies)
http://www.craftbrewer.com.au/shop/default.asp?CID=17


----------



## SBOB (8/9/16)

Stocky said:


> From what I understand from a chat at the LHBS and from looking at online stores, Citra is competely sold out in Aus at the moment and for the foreseeable future. Can anyone give some info on when Citra will be available in Aus again?


these guys seem to have some
http://www.bulkbrewingsupplies.com.au/hops-1

and yob said he has some coming next week


----------



## mofox1 (8/9/16)

Hop Dealz Australia will have some in, er... soon. As per http://aussiehomebrewer.com/topic/71238-hop-dealz-australia/?p=1400200


----------



## Beersnob (8/9/16)

I was told by my LHBS that Brooklyn hop from NZ is a good sub


----------



## Stocky (8/9/16)

Awesome, cheers guys! Managed to get my hands on some


----------



## indica86 (9/9/16)

Beersnob said:


> I was told by my LHBS that Brooklyn hop from NZ is a good sub


Good hop but nothing at all even like it.


----------



## Yob (9/9/16)

Beersnob said:


> I was told by my LHBS that Brooklyn hop from NZ is a good sub


Erm.. Disagree with that, outstanding hop in its own right though but the only hop that stands up beside citra is mosaic (IMO)


----------



## nosco (9/9/16)

No affiliation....

http://www.bulkbrewingsupplies.com.au/hops-1

Ive bought from them before. Great service.


----------



## bertbeer (15/9/16)

My LHBS has citra for twice the price of their other stuff.


----------



## MartinOC (15/9/16)

http://www.cleverbrewing.com.au/citra-hops.html

Disclaimer - I have affiliation & we have limited stocks (I haven't even bought any for myself, but my off-sider has helped himself big-time!).


----------



## Yob (15/9/16)

nosco said:


> Ive bought from them before. Great service.


Nosco, you're a fiend and buy from everyone


----------



## MartinOC (15/9/16)

If they're available - BUY them! 'Ain't gonna last long...

I run CB & still get my hops from HDA....go figure!


----------



## Exile (15/9/16)

Just beware of Old Stock still floating around, better to purchase fresh from forum sponsors


----------



## MartinOC (15/9/16)

"Old" Stocks of Citra??? Man, you gotta be kidding!


----------



## Mardoo (15/9/16)

As long as they've been looked after, IMHO I'll take 2014 northern hemisphere hops over 2015 any day. Much better year.


----------



## DU99 (15/9/16)

2016 US pellet hops won't be available until late oct/nov..


----------



## nosco (15/9/16)

Yob said:


> Nosco, you're a fiend and buy from everyone


You could'nt satify me Yob. I might be just a brewer to you but I have needs and wants! Oh and my hops arrived today thanks :lol: :beerbang:


----------

